# Are Staffies good guard dogs??



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

As above! lol

I know this breed are wonderfull family dogs, but just wondering what they are like as guard dogs also?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

bee112 said:


> As above! lol
> 
> I know this breed are wonderfull family dogs, but just wondering what they are like as guard dogs also?


You must be joking Staffords are terrible guard dogs,they treat everyone like a long lost pal 
Mine bark at the postman and the door knocking and that's it,if anyone enters they get the full on staffie welcome,like there best friend has been missing for years


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh bless them.. I do love them, I saw one in the vets yesterday when I was getting some flea stuff..

He was a big lad! He was playing with this tiny puppy and he kept trying to come over to me for a fuss.. I wanted to take him home with me


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol mine barks wen ppl knock at the door but thats onli in excitement that some one is there 2 lick 2 death


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

My sisters staffy is also everyone's best friend, definitely don't think she'd see a burglar off, she'd just follow them round the house with a toy hopeing they would play with her


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Mine barks when the door knocks or the window cleaner or the postman
she is also good at night if she hears a noice she will be bark to let you know
But as for visitors my stella loves and greats anybodyalways with a big wet sloppy kiss


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

nope if we got burgled he would invite them in, make them a cuppa and ask about how their weekend went ... in between licking them to death ... definetly not a guard dog!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

worst guard dogs ever lol.

my 2 staffys would lick ya to death, and if my 14 year old see a man, she would melt..shes such a tart lol.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Ho Dear, now im going to change all this Tess will bark but if prople walk in who she knows she is fine, if someone she dose not no knocks at the door and i let them in shes fine and just wants to kiss them, but i think if i was out and some entered my house who she did not no she would turn on them  she is a good dog with people but shes very protective over me this could be cos zac is no longer around and she feels she as to protect plus my OH is away monday to friday and its just me and her.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

staflove said:


> Ho Dear, now im going to change all this Tess will bark but if prople walk in who she knows she is fine, if someone she dose not no knocks at the door and i let them in shes fine and just wants to kiss them, but i think if i was out and some entered my house who she did not no she would turn on them  she is a good dog with people but shes very protective over me this could be cos zac is no longer around and she feels she as to protect plus my OH is away monday to friday and its just me and her.


Its nice to have the company and security whilst your on your own though . When we had a intruder our dog growled to let us know some one was in the garden but wouldnt step out side till my husband went first,bless him.


----------

